# Got busted at work for eating all the time! What can I do?



## y2gt (Dec 3, 2003)

My boss is hinting that he's pissed that I am constantly in the kitchen heating up my meals.

I've been bulking for awhile now, so I bring meals to work to eat every three hours. I work 9-5. That means i'm eating 3 times at work. The boss isn't too pleased about it.

I usually have something like whole wheat pasta with broccoli and ground beef/turkey, or something like that for my two meals at 10:30am and 4:30pm. Then, the usual lunch break (12:30-1:30) I have my other meal.

What can i make that is quick and i dont have to heat up in the micro?

I'm doing 3000 cals a day, 
500cals/meal x 6 times a day.

How's this for a meal: 
-50grams protein powder
-1 Tbs. flax oil or Udo's oil
-1 apple

Is it a bad idea to eat 4 meals at like 650cals and the other 2 at 200cals? Like this:

7:30am = 650cals
10:30am = 200cals
1:00pm = 650cals
4:30pm = 200cals
5:20-6:30 training
6:30pm = protein/carb shake 
8:00pm = 650 cals
11:30pm = 650 cals

I don't count the pro/carb shake because it's right after training.
Is that spread ok, or should the cals be more equal throughout?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2003)

Some ideas of the top of my head.  All these can stay in your cooler and just take them out and eat when needed.  

Lettuce, Tuna with Kidney Beans or Brown Rice in it
Protein Shake with Oats in it
Cottage Cheese with Fiber One Cereal and PB in it
Tuna sandwich with Whole Grain Bread


----------



## Var (Dec 3, 2003)

I work in about as strict an environment as you'll find, but I've never had this problem.  Don't you get a lunch and two 15 min breaks???  Shouldnt be a problem heating up meals during these times.  If I can get away with it here, you can anywhere!


----------



## DaMayor (Dec 3, 2003)

Jeeze Jodi, Cottage Cheese with Fiber One Cereal and PB in it?

You should be on Fear Factor or something!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2003)

Seriously you got to try it.  Its awsome   I also add cinnamon and splenda to it.  It is soooooo goooooood.


----------



## Darkkmind (Dec 3, 2003)

Tell your boss to get off your fucking back. sheesh! where the hell do u work that they monitor u like that?


----------



## Power Rabbit (Dec 3, 2003)

Ya. Your boss sounds like hes a real dick. Tell him ur diabetic or somethin.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2003)

if you don't take any breaks through out the day (asside from heating up your meals) I wouldn't see where there should even be a problem.  Most places offer two 15 min breaks.  Set those times aside for your meals.  You'll have your lunch hour on top of it.  No fuss in that


----------



## Downtown Guy (Dec 3, 2003)

To minimize meals eaten on the job, I usually have a large breakfast about 30 minutes before arriving at work.  That way I can work hard for 2 1/2 hours before I need a meal.  If I'm working only eight hours, I'll only need to consume two meals at work as long as I can eat as soon as I get outa there.  If I'm working a long day, I feel very justified eating three or four meals at work.  

Even though I can use a nuke machine at work without anyone getting their nickers twisted, I keep lots of easy to eat food there.  The refrigerator is stocked with skim milk for protein shakes, cottage cheese and turkey or chicken.  I also have good quality bread, fruit and veggies, and multiple cans of tuna, which I eat right out of the can.  It ain't pretty, but it is nutritious!  

Or, you could simply adopt the attitude - "Joke 'em if they can't take a f*ck!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2003)

how about the people who go out at least once and hour for their smoke breaks?
what's the difference?

I am sure I am not the only one here who's co-workers also rag on them about food.
I can be sitting here, and all I have to do is turn..people see a look in my eye..
"Lemme guess, you are hungry?"
Yep! as I turn to head to the break room to get my food!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 3, 2003)

If you are a full time worker you are legally entitled to two 15 minute breaks and a half hour lunch.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> how about the people who go out at least once and hour for their smoke breaks?
> what's the difference?



The difference is that is accepted  go figure.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> If you are a full time worker you are legally entitled to two 15 minute breaks and a half hour lunch.



that is exactly what I was thinking...

however you could always switch to protein bars and shakes, they do not require you to go to the kitchen and prepare anything.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 3, 2003)

I was thinking the same thing about the bars/shakes/tuna/ stuff in cooler, etc.  

As for the breaks, are you guys sure that the employer HAS to give these?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> As for the breaks, are you guys sure that the employer HAS to give these?



I am not positive that is federal, but in CA it is the law. If you work over 4 hours you get a 15 minute break, that is the beginning of the requirement, if you work 6 hours you get a 30 minute lunch.

Every place of business should have a huge sheet of laws up in plain site, usually a break room etc, telling the minimum wage of the state and so on. These are basic rudimentary laws that people fought for starting back during the industrial revolution.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 3, 2003)

Yes, I am familiar with the poster you are referring to.  I'd have to actually be bored out of my scull to read the whole thing though. lol  I just wasn't sure if it addressed the break issue think.  But like you said, that may vary by state.  I'm self employed with a staff of one so I do't have to post that stuff all over. lol


----------



## Mudge (Dec 3, 2003)

Yeah I know what you mean, and when is the last time I was making $2.25 an hour anyway, I make $3.40 now and it rocks being rich.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2003)

mudge..you ever sleep?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks for reminding me. I wish I slept more honestly, its not easy for me these days. I try to hit the sack by midnight, so I've got a little while to wind down.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2003)

damn, I just came to mid shift..so I wl=ill be up all night..more or less...I feel a system shut down for a small power nap in a couple hours....been up since 10:30 am..won't get to bed until about 0630 tomorrow....
man, I'd LOVE to win the lottery!


----------



## Arthur2004 (Dec 4, 2003)

lol..that guy just does not appreciate body building.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> As for the breaks, are you guys sure that the employer HAS to give these?


Every one keeps saying you are entitled to two 15 minute breaks and a 30 minute lunch. Has anyone noticed he said he gets a 60 minute lunch? I think that negates the two breaks.

I like PR's suggestion.  Tell him your diabetic.  I bring cold chicken breast and some black beans for my first 'snack' and around 4, I have more chicken breast and wash it down with a whey protein drink mixed with skim milk.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 4, 2003)

I get a 1 hour lunch and two 15 min breaks.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by y2gt *_
> My boss is hinting that he's pissed that I am constantly in the kitchen heating up my meals.



Man, this is what you need to do.  Next time he gives you flack, Rip your shirt off and blast a most muscular pose at him and while the veins in your neck look the size of the pencils in his pocket protector, say to him...   Hey Bob (or whomever), HOW THE FUCK DO YOU THINK I LOOK SO DAMN GOOD YOU FAT (or skinny) BASTARD!!  Maybe instead of complaining about what I'm doing you should be taking FUQING NOTES AND FOLLOWING MY LEAD!!!  NOW GET OUT OF MY SIGHT, GIVE YOURSELF THE AFTERNOON OFF AND GO HIT THE DAMN GYM BEFORE I SNAP YOU OVER MY MUSCULAR KNEE  BITCH!!!

ok well word it the way YOU would but keep to that format. hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 4, 2003)

Heeeeey...maybe that will work.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by y2gt *_
> My boss is hinting that he's pissed that I am constantly in the kitchen heating up my meals.
> 
> I've been bulking for awhile now, so I bring meals to work to eat every three hours. I work 9-5. That means i'm eating 3 times at work. The boss isn't too pleased about it.



Are you eating while you work?  How is that different from having a cup of coffee while you work?  I eat at my desk all the time, and all I get are nosey coworkers wondering what I am eating and why I eat so often (small meal every two hours for me).  I explain to them that it's the best way to keep a healthy diet, and that I need to eat every couple hours due to my active lifestyle.  Maybe you should try explaining that to your boss.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 4, 2003)

Same here...I'm constantly eating at work and if your work performance isn't being affected by it, explain to him why you're doing it and that you aren't doing anything wrong.  If you are unionized then just tell him to fuq off.  

The only things I have to avoid is eating at peak gym hours because members get pissed if I'm eating while they are working out and hungry!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyPaul *_
> Every one keeps saying you are entitled to two 15 minute breaks and a 30 minute lunch. Has anyone noticed he said he gets a 60 minute lunch? I think that negates the two breaks.



No it does not, that is like saying well you can work two weeks straight and we will give you 4 days off later on. The lunch break can be a half hour or more, no matter - but the breaks must be there, period.   Now of course in that case you could work two weeks straight if you agreed to it, but upon the 7th day and beyond you would be earning double time.

The only strange exceptions to some rules that I know of are Firemen, who work 24 hour shifts, so they dont earn overtime after 8 hours.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 4, 2003)

Man I wish I knew that at my old job.  I would have sued there asses off or something.  I would go on 12  hours or more shifts and only get 1/2 an hour lunch. When we complained they said that was Sprint policy.  Bastards.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Man I wish I knew that at my old job.  I would have sued there asses off or something.  I would go on 12  hours or more shifts and only get 1/2 an hour lunch. When we complained they said that was Sprint policy.  Bastards.



Per the Fair Labor Standards Act of 1938, employers are not required to give you breaks or lunch periods.  The only thing the FLSA indicates is that coffee breaks lasting up to 20 minutes must be _paid_, and lunch breaks of 30 minutes or more do _not_ have to be paid.

http://www.dol.gov/esa/whd/flsa/


----------



## y2gt (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Got busted at work for eating all the time! What can I do?*



> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Man, this is what you need to do.  Next time he gives you flack, Rip your shirt off and blast a most muscular pose at him and while the veins in your neck look the size of the pencils in his pocket protector, say to him...   Hey Bob (or whomever), HOW THE FUCK DO YOU THINK I LOOK SO DAMN GOOD YOU FAT (or skinny) BASTARD!!  Maybe instead of complaining about what I'm doing you should be taking FUQING NOTES AND FOLLOWING MY LEAD!!!  NOW GET OUT OF MY SIGHT, GIVE YOURSELF THE AFTERNOON OFF AND GO HIT THE DAMN GYM BEFORE I SNAP YOU OVER MY MUSCULAR KNEE  BITCH!!!
> 
> ok well word it the way YOU would but keep to that format. hahahahahahahahahaha



 ....and your right he is a FAT bastard. He's gotta be pushing close to the 300lb range!  

I really didn't get busted for eating, it's just that every f'n time I get up he and others i work with are like "your gonna go eat your meal..errrrrr" or when 10:30 hits their like "ohh, its 10:30 ya gotta stop and refuel". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Like "I are Baboon" said, my coworkers are very nosey. It drives me nuts. They find it amazing or something that I eat all the time and not get fat.  "if i ate like that, i would be a whale"....I'd love to say uhhh, you already are a whale!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 4, 2003)

My coworkers where looking at me eat yesterday too.  Grrr!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> As for the breaks, are you guys sure that the employer HAS to give these?



If you work 8 hours, yes they have to give you two 15 minute breaks and I think it's 30 minutes for lunch.


----------



## y2gt (Dec 4, 2003)

I get a half our paid lunch but i can take a full hour but only get paid for the half.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 4, 2003)

Damn!  There is the law for my state.


Employment Standards Service -
The Maryland Guide to Wage Payment and Employment Standards -
Pay for Lunch and Other Breaks 


There is no law requiring an employer to provide breaks, including lunch breaks, unless the employee is under the age of 18. Minors under 18 must receive a 30 minute break for every 5 hours of work. In addition, state law does not guarantee days off for holidays or any special holiday pay for private sector employees, except a religious day of rest each week for retail employees who give prior written notice to their employers

There is no law requiring an employer to provide breaks, including lunch breaks, for workers 18 years old or older (See section VI. D.). An employer who chooses to provide a break, however, does not have to pay wages for lunch periods or other breaks in excess of 20 minutes where the employee is free to leave the worksite (or workstation if leaving the workplace is physically impractical), in fact takes their lunch or break (whether freely choosing to leave or remain at the worksite), and the employee does not actually perform work. If employees are told their pay will be reduced each day by one-half hour for lunch, and they are not free to take this lunch period without an expectation or reasonable understanding that they must work or be on hand to work, they must be paid for the time. A "reasonable understanding" that they must work or be on hand to work is a condition in which it is generally known, or the employee reasonably believes, that failure to perform work (or be available "on hand" to perform work) during their break, will result in some negative effect on employment.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 4, 2003)

This is very true.....................

I'm nice though to my people.  I give them two 15 min breaks and an hour (paid) lunch.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> If you work 8 hours, yes they have to give you two 15 minute breaks and I think it's 30 minutes for lunch.



It varies by state.  Check your state's Department of Labor website.

Connecticut does not require you get breaks, but you are entitled to a 30 minute lunch after working 7.5 hours straight.

There is no federal law.

I see donescobar2000 found his.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> This is very true.....................
> 
> I'm nice though to my people.  I give them two 15 min breaks and an hour (paid) lunch.




Chick get all the breaks.  

just kiddin


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 4, 2003)

yeah yeah.......

during those breaks though is when I eat my odd meals.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

most of the people I work with kow my eatig schedule and leave me alone.
I still get an occasional one asking me why Iam eating chicken @ 0830 hrs..
"Because I first ate are 0530 and am now hungry."

Oh....


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 4, 2003)

I swear I'm gonna choke someone if they do that to me at my cubicle.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

or...just look at them and invite them to go smoke, eat a snicker bar and have a heart atack..and a nice day...


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> It varies by state.  Check your state's Department of Labor website.
> 
> Connecticut does not require you get breaks, but you are entitled to a 30 minute lunch after working 7.5 hours straight.
> ...



interesting, I did not know this.

I think it should be a federal law, and the law should grant the 2 breaks and a lunch hour.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 5, 2003)

I agree!  Time to protest.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> interesting, I did not know this.
> 
> I think it should be a federal law, and the law should grant the 2 breaks and a lunch hour.



Then you better get on the phone with your senators.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 5, 2003)

Well I honestly believe this should be brought up.  I know I was abused at my old job.


----------



## Flex (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Got busted at work for eating all the time! What can I do?*



> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Man, this is what you need to do.  Next time he gives you flack, Rip your shirt off and blast a most muscular pose at him and while the veins in your neck look the size of the pencils in his pocket protector, say to him...   Hey Bob (or whomever), HOW THE FUCK DO YOU THINK I LOOK SO DAMN GOOD YOU FAT (or skinny) BASTARD!!  Maybe instead of complaining about what I'm doing you should be taking FUQING NOTES AND FOLLOWING MY LEAD!!!  NOW GET OUT OF MY SIGHT, GIVE YOURSELF THE AFTERNOON OFF AND GO HIT THE DAMN GYM BEFORE I SNAP YOU OVER MY MUSCULAR KNEE  BITCH!!!



ideally, that's what i'd do fire you crazy bastard, i love it hahaha

but honestly guys, can we PLEASE be realistic though for a second??? 

tell your boss  "bodybuilding is much more important than this job, so you can go fuck yourself. i gotta eat this meal before i do legs later". 
he'll either a) walk away bewildered and never bother you again or b) open his mouth to say something to the form of "you're fffffffiiiirrr", but before he can spit out the entire sentence, you get up, walk out and say "i quit. like i can't get another job. i'm rich BEYOTCH"


----------



## firestorm (Dec 6, 2003)

Seriously Flex, make your meals ready to eat.  That is your only choice.  powdered proteins, Protein bars, or chicken etc cold out of fridge.  I don't always heat mine. in fact toninght I'm having chicken here at work and it's in the work fridge. When I'm ready to eat it, out it comes veggies and all and I'll eat t hem cold as I do more posts.


----------



## Flex (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Seriously Flex, make your meals ready to eat.  That is your only choice.  powdered proteins, Protein bars, or chicken etc cold out of fridge.  I don't always heat mine. in fact toninght I'm having chicken here at work and it's in the work fridge. When I'm ready to eat it, out it comes veggies and all and I'll eat t hem cold as I do more posts.



it wasnt my thread brotha.

i was just being an even "wiser" ass than you were when i quoted you......haha

but that is what i do. bake like 3lb of chicken at a time, or a pound or two of pasta (i eat one pound like nothing when i'm hungry).

damn man, you're at work late! its 11:45 in CT. im eating and going to bed soon, you're eating and at work.........


----------



## firestorm (Dec 6, 2003)

Its 00:10 right now (10 after midnight; you and I on same time).  I work 3 day work week  7pm to 7am.  I'll be here when many IM'ers are waking up with their Pee hard ons and morning breath. hahahahahaha


----------



## Flex (Dec 6, 2003)

thats right, i remember you saying your from Jersey. man, you must be tired as shit when you get home, but you prob. just eat all night, sleep all day, wake up and then go train.  

"pee hard ons" hahahahahaha, i def. get those every morning from all the freakin water i drink. it sucks, cuz i always have to wake up and pee no matter when i stop drinking water at night. and no, thats not morning on my breath, its pussy. haha


----------



## firestorm (Dec 6, 2003)

hahahahahaha


----------



## heeholler (Dec 6, 2003)

Hey Firestorm whats up!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 6, 2003)

Hey bro whats happing?  Not much here just same ole same ole at work.


----------



## Flex (Dec 6, 2003)

alright boys, hate to rain on our parade, but i gotta go to sleep. (some of us BB's still gotta sleep ya know, fire. not all of us can train all day, then eat at work all night haha)

plus i got a long day of watching the Patriots kick Dolphin ass tommorow while procrastinating final exam papers.

Until next time gentlemen......


----------



## sara (Dec 6, 2003)

My problem is that I start training for my new job a week from now, and I have to be there 11 am- 8 pm 5 days in a row.. and we only get lunch break.... I can eat something quickly while I make an exuse to use the restroom.. what is something that I can eat so quickly that got carbs/protein/fat??? (shakes won't work, because I can't fit a bottle in my purse  ) 
Ideas anyone?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 6, 2003)

Meal replacement bars.  Such as MetRx.


----------



## sara (Dec 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Meal replacement bars.  Such as MetRx.




*Any specfic MetRex bar that contains no sugar or just few grams? *


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 7, 2003)

gotta love being in college !!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> *Any specfic MetRex bar that contains no sugar or just few grams? *



Oh golly gee I was afraid you were going to ask that.  I'm not up on the bar scene since I have ample time to make meals and protein drinks even here at work so Bars are not necessary for me.
I'll tell you what to do though,   PM  Butterfly and tell her I sent you with your question.   She knows of several excellent Bars but for the life of me I can't remember which she stated are the best.  Trust me, she knows her bars as well as any other nutritional information.  I think she is even a moderator on the subject.   
Jodi is a second person that can answer that question for you.  

In the meantime, I'll start a thread for you in the 'DIET AND NUTRITION FORUM.  give me a few minutes to start it for you.  Look for names such as  GOPRO, J'BO, BUTTERFLY, PRINCE, TWIN PEAKS and key on their suggestions.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 7, 2003)

Does your boss growl at the smokers that take a smoke break every hour???  If not, then he needs to keep his month shut about you wanting to take care of your body instead of poisoning it.


----------

